
Android changes for NDK developers - pjmlp
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2016/06/android-changes-for-ndk-developers.html
======
AnbeSivam
Tangent query regarding iOS. Were there any updates/announcements about native
development or C++/Swift interoperability in recent WWDC16 talks.

~~~
pjmlp
Following on last year's WWDC, around 90% of the talks used Swift.

They announced which upcoming parts of macOS have been re-written in Swift.
The dock and a few daemons were part of the list.

They are very keen in focusing on Swift going forward, but with a good
interoperability story with Objective-C, thus making Swift/Objective-C a duo
similar to .NET/C++ on Windows.

No information about interoperability with C++. Your best way is still
Objective-C++ as a mean to create Objective-C friendly bindings that can be
consumed from Swift.

You can watch the sessions here

[https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc2016](https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc2016)

If you don't have the inclination to watch them, most have slides available as
well.

------
steaminghacker
what's the deal with libssl/libcrypto. I discovered that if you put these into
your APK, it ignores them using instead its own copies.

So if you think you're working from your own compiled official version, you're
not.

